
PHP: The Good Parts - djug
http://phpthegoodparts.tumblr.com/
======
ecaradec
This post is obviously a troll but there is actually a very good website about
the good parts of PHP :
[http://www.phptherightway.com/](http://www.phptherightway.com/)

------
kluck
Before I clicked the link I thought: That is going to be a short read ... and
it was ;)

~~~
djug
Not a single post in 2 years :D

I hope this will change after the release of PHP7

